# San Francisco Fire Dept. EMS



## Parameduck (Sep 21, 2015)

Would anyone have some insight on the SFFD EMS Paramedic single role job, H 3 Level II?  How competitive is it?  What the hiring process is like?  I found some information searching this site, but might not be looking in all the right places.  

Thank you!


----------



## Uclabruin103 (Sep 21, 2015)

It is a LONG process.  I tested in 2010, and a buddy just finished the process earlier this year.  I went up for a written, a scenario based interview with one manipulative skill, and a physical strength test.  That was all done within six months or so, then didn't hear anything until late 2014 when they said keep your information updated.  Lastly they said in 2015 you'll be going to backgrounds.  

My buddy was a medic, but started at EMT.  Said it's super busy, and he was in a notoriously busy area before going to SFFD.  The pay is great, but you will get slammed.


----------



## Chewy20 (Sep 22, 2015)

Its basically hitting the lottery


----------



## Parameduck (Sep 24, 2015)

Thank you for the feed back. Hopefully they get to hiring some people soon.


----------



## Parameduck (Nov 1, 2015)

I got notice that they're hiring. As a SF native it would be a dream job for me. Unfortunately I live and work in another state. It appears you have to have a California paramedic license, California drivers license and California ambulance drivers license. I don't have those 3 things.  This all needs to be turned in by 11/14. Has anyone ever obtained those things while living in another state. My mother lives in Oakland so I can easily use her address but wouldn't want to do anything fraudulent. 

If anyone has any expirience or insight on how I would go about this please let me know. And to those testing good luck!


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 1, 2015)

They have a list established and won't be testing for several years. You start as an H3 L1 (EMT) and they upgrade you to L2 (Paramedic) as needs dictate. 

The current application process is for the H8 (Per Diem) Paramedic which is a group that is activated when they have open shifts that have been turned down as OT by the FT personnel.


----------



## Parameduck (Nov 1, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## emt303 (Jun 19, 2017)

Good afternoon. Has anybody been through the H-8 paramedic process or interview that could give some insight on what to expect or prepare for? Thanks in advance!


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 19, 2017)

Doesn't SFFD still use manual cots?


----------



## E tank (Jun 19, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Doesn't SFFD still use manual cots?



Leather helmets too....


----------

